# Prostatakrebs > Veranstaltungshinweise und Verbandsarbeit >  Fragen zum fortgeschrittenen Prostatakarzinom

## RuStra

Hallo Forum,

ich möchte hinweisen auf eine 2-stündige Veranstaltung 
"Therapie des Prostatakarzinoms" am Mittwoch, den 10. Februar 2010, 18 Uhr, im Hamburger Universitätskrankenhaus Eppendorf (UKE), dort im Erikahaus.
Veranstalter sind 
Prof. Bokemeyer von der II. Medizinischen Klinik und Poliklinik, UKE und
PD Dr. Krüll vom Ambulanzzentrum des UKE GmbH

Prof. Heinzer (Martiniklink), Urologe, wird das Thema "Die radikale Prostatektomie" behandeln.
Dr. Schwarz (Ambulanzzentrum des UKE), Radiologe, zum "Einsatz der Strahlentherapie".
Dr. Dr. Honecker (II. Medizinische), Onkologe, zu den "Möglichkeiten der systemischen Therapie".
Jeweils 15-Minuten-Vorträge.

Überraschenderweise hat die Selbsthilfe auf dieser Veranstaltung auch 15 Minuten zur Verfügung. Als SHG-Vertreter werde ich demzufolge Fragen zum fortgeschrittenen Prostatakarzinom stellen können.

Und dann haben wir auch noch 1 Std. Diskussion.

Wer mir Fragen zusenden möchte: Ich freu mich drauf!

Grüsse aus HH,
Rudolf

----------


## MarkusM

Hallo Rudolf,
nachdem das Thema Zometa derzeit wieder diskutiert wird möchte ich dich bitten nach Erfahrungen mit der Zometa- Einnahme über einen Zeitraum größer als 2 Jahre und einer eventuellen Einnahmepause zu fragen.
lg Markus

----------


## Anonymous1

> Überraschenderweise hat die Selbsthilfe auf dieser Veranstaltung auch 15 Minuten zur Verfügung.


Das finde ich keineswegs überraschend. Die Selbsthilfegruppen Schleswig-Holsteins bemühen sich seit geraumer Zeit erfolgreich um den Dialog und um Konsens mit den Kliniken im Norden, so auch und nicht zuletzt mit dem UKE und der Martiniklinik. Die hier bekannt gemachte Veranstaltung dürfte in erster Linie eine Folge der vorangegangenen Treffen in den letzten zwei Jahren sein. Es wäre erfreulich und sehr wünschenswert, wenn hier im Norden die positive Aufbauarbeit für die Zusammenarbeit von Prostatakrebs-Selbsthilfegruppen mit den Prostatazentren ebenso positiv weitergeführt wird wie bisher.

----------


## Pinguin

*Zometa versus Bondronat*

Hallo Rudolf,

mir ist bekannt, dass bei Zometa mit mehr Nebenwirkungen zu rechnen ist als bei Bondronat. Leider wird auch oft die dringend erforderliche Infusionsdauer leichtsinng aus Zeitmangel unterschritten. Viele Urologen versäumen noch dazu, vor Medikation den Kreatininwert des Patienten ermitteln zu lassen. Hierdurch wird dann leider oft zu spät erkannt, dass man bei Patienten mit erhöhten Kreatininwerten besser von Anfang an Bondronat hätte einsetzen sollen. Da Markus schon zu Zometa etwas wissen möchte, könntest Du sicher aus meinen Darlegungen eine adäquate Frage auch über diese Thematik formulieren.

"*Die übertriebene Standardisierung führt dazu, dass nicht mehr der kranke Mensch mit einer Diagnose gesehen wird, sondern nur noch die Diagnose*"
(Jörg Dietrich Hoppe, Präsident der Bundesärztekammer)

----------

